# How do you people get those great deals from your LBS??



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got a 2009 Roubaix Expert yesterday in the Saxo Bank colors.
I'm ecstatic.Or I was until I got home and my discount sucked 
compared to some of your deals.
It took a half hour of haggling and extreme hemming and hawing before the mgr gave me 20% off list.
And this is my third bike in three years from themHow do you do it???
The owner of the store rarely if ever discounts 20% and usually it's just 10%
for steady customers like me.
Well what the he1LL.
I can't wait to get on it and put it thru it's inaugral ride.
LS


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you're that hard up for cash buy used or find a different shop. It's hard to be an LBS and survive these days -- they can't be discounting everything all the time. Maybe he will cut you a break on service or parts.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm as "hard up" for cash as you are reading impoverished.
I'm cheap.
And just wondered how everyone here gets these phenom deals.
Thanks for the input.
I'll print it out and use it for toilet paper.
LS


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Join their racing team and advertise for them, buy used, or find another shop. That is how you get the deals. GFY.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's all relative. Some cyclists see 10% off as a decent deal and other see 20% as the starting point to bargain. IME it depends on a number of factors including your region, the particular brand/ model in question how the LBS owner operates, the customer....

But I happen to think you got a pretty good deal. My LBS (one of three in my area selling Specialized) discounts about 16%, and they're the best around. Until last year, two other shops sold current year models for list and discounted SOME previous years models about 10%.

All in all I'd say you got a good deal. Not bad, not great. So now it's time to get by all that and start enjoying your new bike!! :thumbsup:


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

The other people have bought from different shops; that's the difference. Maybe you should shop around some. Maybe the other customers are nicer; more tan; have bigger boobs; who knows. Usually MSRP is set about as low as it can be. Where you can find the deals are on add-on purchases, ie accessories, tools.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah PJ time to ride it.
I shoulda showed em my tanned MOOBS?
Maybe next time if I have to.
I can't see how it's gonna help but if you say so.
LS


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

spend ridiculous amounts of money at the shop, send potential customers their way and of course the workers and owner have to be cool people too


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

A club having a Specialized LBS as a sponsor, can often get good deals. I was very happy with mine ;-) 

That's a poor _primary_ basis on which to choose a club, but if the club just _happens_ to have an ongoing relationship with the Specialized LBS, it's a _nice_ bonus ;-)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

20% of list is a good price.

Often "insiders" are given access to Employee Purchase deals or special programs or clearance deals from the manufacturer.


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

If you ride for a Specialized team and they get the grassroots program from the big S, then you get major discounts....


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*My Deal*

Specialized lowered their prices for 2010 so a 2009 leftover should be discounted blow the 2010 price in my mind. It helped me that I have a big chain store nearby that discounts Spec and that my LBS matched their (sale) price. It may have helped that my bike purchase was my third bike in two years from them. So I got a 2010 Roubaix Expert for $2800 which is $500 off msrp.


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> 20% of list is a good price.
> 
> Often "insiders" are given access to Employee Purchase deals or special programs or clearance deals from the manufacturer.


It's all in who you know :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

20% is a pretty good deal.
Also, I think alot of people who come on here and say I got such and such bike for such and such price (really frigging cheap!) are mostly lying. I've been in the industry a long time and know what wholesale prices are. If you take this boards word for it, half the people who buy bikes get them for less than cost. We all know that's not the case.
So in short, don't feel bad about your deal based on some lie that a random intertube stranger told you.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I would say 20% is pretty darn good. My LBS standard deal is 10% off MSRP. Usually you get into the 25%-40% when they are trying to get rid of the few last year models, at least that is what I see where I am at. I would take 20% on a brand new model every day of the week & twice on Sunday.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

you can watch for sales too 

I have a local chain (about 5-6 stores) that had 15% off for presidents day 

ended up getting an allez elite ($1300 msrp) for about $978 or so 
(usual sell was $1150, for those who are thinking my math is special)


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*good deals*

Sometimes you can spot a good deal on some stuff on ebay (providing you can trust the seller). Sometimes a going out of business sale is a good deal (providing the merchant doesn't mark his stuff up and discount. Most of the time folks are just talking out of their perverbial [email protected]@ and lying worse like a persian rug! I have a tendency to believe the last one most times.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Every year, during the Tour De France, Specialized and Trek (and maybe others) discount their bikes a good amount. Last June I got a Specialized Roubaix Comp (MSRP $2,700) for $1,850. That included my discount of 10% for having purchased a bike from the shop the previous August. As long as I buy one bike per year from my LBS I get a 20% discount for two months and a 10% discount for one year. 

Last year I dropped about $4,000 on two bikes and other stuff at the same shop. I had to because I sold my Tarmac and my Gary Fisher Piranha and associated gear earlier in 2009. I'm done for awhile.


----------



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

I was able to pick up a '08 S-Works Roubaix plus Dura-Ace pedals and B-G fitting for $3,200 plus tax.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

*You did OK; enjoy the bike!*



Lickety Split said:


> I just got a 2009 Roubaix Expert yesterday in the Saxo Bank colors.
> I'm ecstatic.Or I was until I got home and my discount sucked
> compared to some of your deals.
> It took a half hour of haggling and extreme hemming and hawing before the mgr gave me 20% off list.
> ...


I think you got a very fair deal. Like one of the other posters mentioned, you cannot believe all the prices claimed by the people on various internet forums.

You got a much bigger discount than I did when I bought my Roubaix Expert last year, so your discount does not exactly suck! I bought mine when Specialized was offerering a $500 factory rebate. MSRP on the '09 Expert was $3700. My final price was $2900 + tax which equates to a $300 (9.1%) dealer discount and $500 factory rebate. 

I bought my son a new '07 Roubaix Elite from another LBS who had recently lost his Specialized dealer agreement. The bike is an '07 and we bought it in '09 so it was already 2 years old. The LBS no longer carried Specialized, so he gave us $500 (26.3%) off MSRP which brought the bike down from $1900 MSRP to $1400

.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I get quotes from multiple shops within driving distance, point out that I can do my own mechanical upkeep on the bike after purchase and provide my chosen shop with the lowest quote from others. They always beat it and tell me it is a "one-time thing." That being said, 20% is pretty good and may represent the best possible in your area.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

Join your shop's race team.


----------



## Lickety Split (Nov 20, 2007)

My shop doesn't have a race team.
And if they did I doubt that they would need a 55 year old washed up marathon runner turned Duathlete turned runner turned mtn biker turned runner/biker.
Thanks
LS


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

EDIT - decided not to be an a$$


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Join their racing team and advertise for them, buy used, or find another shop. That is how you get the deals. *GFY*.


Again.


----------

